# Do you supplement when feeding kibble?



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I took my golden retriever to the holistic doctor today as I wanted to hear about diet and supplement options for a strong immune system (my golden had a spindle cell tumor removed from her leg about a month ago).

The holistic doctor is very-pro raw diet and not a big fan of kibble. Personally, I am not comfortable feeding raw because of the risks of bacterial contamination (E. coli and salmonella) it poses to the human members of our family (which, as I understand it, could be transfered to people from doggy kisses and contact with dog feces).

Anyhow, the holistic doctor advocates supplementing the diet of all kibble-fed dogs with: 1. probiotics (found in acideophilus, contained in yogurt, gel or capsules); 2. enzymes; 3. fatty acids (found in cod liver oil); and 4. whole food source vitamins and minerals (from whole herbs, vegetables and fruits).

I am wondering if anyone is supplementing their kibble diets, and, if so, with what?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just use Missing Link sprinkle in their food and some olive oil. I tried fish oils but they backed away from it. They will not eat yogurt or cottage cheese, either.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick gets Salmon oil in his kibble as a supplement. That's all. I feel like Fromm's has enough vitamins (look at the label) and does not need supplemental minerals and vitamins.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I add Missing Link, 1/2 hard boiled egg yolk twice a week, one teaspoon olive oil every other day to their kibble. I also feed them 1 teaspoon of yogurt every other day.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I add in the morning- usually seameal, frozen veggies defrosted then sometimes meat and egg- depending on left overs or what I made for breakfast. They just love breakfast!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I supplement Maddie's kibble with powdered egg yolk (recommended by her breeder), a doggie fish oil cap (which she'll eat straight she loves it so much), and a little seameal (which has some enzymes). Her coat is soft and looks great.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm feeding Fromm's and just ordered the Chicken A La Veg ~ I sure hope he likes it! We add the powdered egg yolk and usually a tablespoon of mixed veggies maybe with a little apple.. Fromms has plenty of the veggies, Rufus just begs alot when I feed the parrots!



MaddiesMom said:


> ... a doggie fish oil cap (which she'll eat straight she loves it so much), and a little seameal (which has some enzymes). Her coat is soft and looks great.


tell me about this fish oil cap? I have fish oil in a liquid pump that we give to Ayla and it makes such a smelly mess! The container is so sticky and so is her dog dish.  How often do you give this to Maddie? Is it for her coat? her joints? :ear:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> I supplement Maddie's kibble with powdered egg yolk (recommended by her breeder), a doggie fish oil cap (which she'll eat straight she loves it so much), and a little seameal (which has some enzymes). Her coat is soft and looks great.


Jeanne,

Can you tell me where you get the doggie fish oil caps? Do they smell or make Maddie's breath/body smell like fish? Do you know what kind of fish oil is in it? I am very interested! Thanks!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm interested in the fish oil caps too. I just started missing link with Cash-- see if it helps him not eat poo-- 

I give my boys an egg yolk every other day and about a teaspoon of yogurt with each meal.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jane- I'm giving Maddie DermCaps from 1800petmeds.com. I bought the ones for petite and miniature breeds. I think they have fish oil, safflower oil, borage seed oil and Vitamin E in them. Its made for the skin and coat. Maddie's breath isn't fishy nor do the capsules smell bad. I tried the salmon oil before, but her breath was *so* fishy! As I said, she'll gobble down the capsule straight, so it evidently tastes good to her.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Jane- I'm giving Maddie DermCaps from 1800petmeds.com. I bought the ones for petite and miniature breeds. I think they have fish oil, safflower oil, borage seed oil and Vitamin E in them. Its made for the skin and coat. Maddie's breath isn't fishy nor do the capsules smell bad. I tried the salmon oil before, but her breath was *so* fishy! As I said, she'll gobble down the capsule straight, so it evidently tastes good to her.


Thanks so much, Jeanne! I want to try them. Actually my vet has mentioned Dermcaps to me before Lincoln started having mysterious allergies. Do I need a prescription to buy them?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I use a little SolidGold Seameal mixed in their kibble, and a bit of Lipoderm in the winter to help keep their skin from not getting dry from the wood burning stove we use thru the winter.
I feed Canidae to my adults and Wellness Just for Puppy for Heidi. Heidi doesn't get any suppliments, just dry kibble.
* edited to add the Lipoderm does have a fishy smell....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kibble shouldn't really need any supplements unless your dog is lacking something.

One of my dogs gets Kronch salmon oil (I didn't care for the odor left by the other brands), and when one of my dogs needs a little extra boost with their coat, I add Show Stopper.

By the way, Jeanne, I no longer recommend the egg yolk.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I noticed that when I started the Seameal...the poop eating stopped.
And I have two dogs that can get the "itchies", the Lipiderm seems to be really helping with that. I ran out of the lipiderm about 4 days ago, and one has started to itch again. I need to stop at the petstore today!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katie, what is lipoderm? Thanks!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Poornima~
Lipiderm is liquid Omega 3 & 6 fatty acids... #1 ingredient....fish oil~!
I ordered it from Petedge, but I have noticed it in Petsmart/Petco so I will stop by and pick up some more. I think it made a difference with the itchies! (if you don't mind a little fishy smell, which isn't a big deal to me~)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katie, unfortunately I do mind the fishy smell and Benji doesn't like Salmon oil nor does Lizzie. I think I am going to try Jeanne's recommendation. The olive oil is helping too. 

Kimberly, is Show Stopper meant to be used only occasionally when the coat needs the extra care and nutrients?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Poornima~
I can understand you not liking the fish smell....my hubby doesnt like it either~ but I like the results so I dont mind the smell. Does Benji itch a lot? Let me know if the DermCaps work for him!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katie,
Benji doesnt itch much, that's perhaps due to olive oil. He used to when he was younger. Lizzie itches quite a bit and she is not too happy with olive oil. I sneak it in her snack (ground N & B Turkey Formula roll + yogurt) and Benji eats the same. If I give it everyday, they both turn up their noses. So far every other day is working.


----------



## Wilson's Mom (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly~
Should I discontinue giving Wilson his egg yolk? I boil the eggs and give him the yolk, I am not using powdered substance.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kim,

Why are you no longer feeding egg yolks?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I do not supplement. I feed Natural Balance, also stopped the eggs. These companies put millions of $ into making their feeds as balanced as possible, additives unbalance them. If you feed a very low quality feed you might need to add something but it would take a chemist to know what.

I stopped the eggs when the 3rd vet said I could cause Smarty more harm than good with daily eggs. She does get an egg, fruits, veggies and whatever else we are eating occasionally. Yes, I do feed her people food, she is spoiled.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I dont think I really do it cause I think something is missing, it just makes them excited and I thought kibble has to be boring after awhile and they go crazy for the mixture like it is something special (hey I have to keep them loving mom more!) Also you should see Dora circle and follow me around in the morning!

I have a friend with Borzoi and she swears by lipoderm for their coats though!
Amanda


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I feed a high-quality kibble, but I still cannot wholly discount the viewpoint of holistic doctors that supplements are necessary when feeding any commercially heat-processed diet. 

I find it hard to disagree with the holistic viewpoint that:

"No matter how good the ingredients are in a bag of dog, it is still a highly processed, grain-based food, lacking in live, whole nutrients. Even the best of dry pet foods, those that are made out of basic ingredients that are of human-edible quality, are made with synthetic vitamins and minerals. These incomplete, unnatural forms of vitamins and minerals do not provide the level of nutrition required to live a long, healthy life. In addition, the main ingredient in dry food, some form of grain, is not the best food for dogs. Digestion of this highly processed food puts a burden on the body that can be lightened considerably by the addition of some live, whole foods."

While I have never supplemented before (other than the egg yolk I give my Havanese), I plan to start giving both of my dogs cod liver oil (a fatty acid, which is important for skin, heart and joint health), acidophilus (a probiotic, contained in yogart), and some green vegetables or fruit (which I am told should be pureed for maximum benefit). I also plan to give my golden retriever glucosamine (for joints), as well as several supplements to boost her immune system and hopefully help her fight off the cancer.


----------

